# Bible software for Blackberry phones?



## matthew11v25 (Apr 14, 2007)

I just purchased a Blackberry pearl. I was curious if anyone out there knew of Bible software that can be used on blackberry phones?


----------



## crhoades (Apr 14, 2007)

I have the ESV in the Olive Tree format. Haven't researched in a while...
http://www.olivetree.com/


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Not sure, I am a Mac-Head, waiting for Apples phone. It should be REALLY cool!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 14, 2007)

I want the iPhone...but I need the PDA for business now and did not want to pay $500-$600 when it does come out. But someday... 

Thanks for link to Olive Tree.


----------



## etexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep it is expensive.......but it will do a lot.........and it looks SO COOL!!!!!!


----------

